# I made a bed!



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never made something like this before I'm really happy with it  It was an old basket and I think it was originally suppose to be a dog bed basket... im not sure. But I put some fabric and some cushion in it so it will be nice & comfy for my furtur chi this summer! :wink: :toothy10:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like it... good job... looks like your future furbaby will be nice and comfy in it...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

waauw krissy that's really nice, i like it a lot!!

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very well done.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

cute  throw some blankies or old pillow cases they love to snuggle despite the warm temps!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed! Great job. :cheers:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww well done - but trust me they will naw on the wicker work when they are teething lol - this is from experience - but well done


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> awww well done - but trust me they will naw on the wicker work when they are teething lol - this is from experience - but well done


lol, thanks for the heads up  And thank you all for the wonderful compliments!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, nice bed, krissy! Way to go! :thumbleft:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Great job!!!! I'm sure your chi will love it!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

It looks so comfy, I wanna sleep in it! n.n


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is great!!! Don't you just love making things for your Chi Babies!!! I know buying it is nice, but making it is so cool!! IT looks Great!


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

lol thanks everybody!! and yep, making stuff is much funner then buying! :wink:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

wonderful job!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love making things for Gadget specially when he likes it... He really liked his rope bones we made him last night... 

I haven't made a bed but I have made a carseat for him.... Now I want to make him more clothes...


----------

